# Anyone heard of 2012 BAYCRAFT 180 Tunnel Explorer?



## Darren Beck (Apr 21, 2019)

Price seems reasonable, fishing middle coast. I am a beginner and new to sight fishing.


----------



## Darren Beck (Apr 21, 2019)

Or would you buy this instead?
2003 maverick 17 HPX-T


----------



## Darren Beck (Apr 21, 2019)

10 years difference same price.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I know nothing about the Baycraft, but I can tell you the Maverick set up properly works really well on the middle coast. It will probably hold it's resale value better as well.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Mav


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I'd go with the Maverick all day long. Known by everyone and will keep resale value better.


----------

